# oh man, you should see what I found.........



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2012)

I just had to post this in a separate thread. 

Today I proved you cannot pass up Anything. No matter how silly it may seem at the time, nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Annie and I are travelling South Australia. We are in the Barossa Valley, wine country. Miles from anything that counts, not an airport in sight. So you could imagine my uncertainty when I find a flyer in the Information centre advertising an “air museum”, out in the country amidst the vineyards. So I says to myself, “Self, you just gotta go see what this is all about”! So we did. What a surprise. I also gotta tell yas, this has happened more than once in this country. Something unexpected, like the submarine in a park in Holbrook, sitting in a concrete slab at the waterline. Miles inland. Or the maritime museum with an old wood ferry used on the Sydney Harbour in drydock, the museum literally built around it. 

You think you have models.......... Lincoln has a collection that has spanned many, many years. He has been building models for more years than most, and is still at it. He’s got a couple of 1/48th B-25’s he’s about to start, because he found some real bargain cabinets to put them in. We chatted for over an hour after we went thru his Museum. He had been a pilot flying between the islands around the top end of Oz, a most interesting bloke.

From all over he has been collecting stuff from other collectors. Bits and big pieces of planes being used for spare parts. How many of you have a Canberra in the back yard, with a full size P-51 mock-up sitting next to it I ask. Lincoln does. You see just a sample of the stuff in the photos. It was magic. More than one Merlin engine, a full size, real, Viper in there as well. It just went on and on. So you just never know, if you are in the Barossa, you gotta go see Lincoln.

Just look at his wind vane!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 14, 2012)

WOW! What an amazing collection. I would have never have guessed that P-51 was a mock-up unless you had said so Bill.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

Well....never new that existed....great find Bill!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice shots Bill. I visited Lincoln's museum about 5-6 years ago, fantastic place he has there. The Mustang looks great albeit a little beat up when viewed up close.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2012)

That is very cool. I used to get to see lots of cool stuff when I was trucking. Small towns will suprise you!


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you Bill, for sharing those pictures of an awesome museum. Just amazing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2012)

DAMN! Great find Bill! Though, heck, I would just like to even visit your country!


----------



## proton45 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice....thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet, Bill; like Glenn, wouldn't have known the Mustang was not a Mustang. 

That Canberra WH700 has an interesting history; its ex-RAF as opposed to an Aussie produced one but was used for Blue Jay (better known as Fire Streak) and Red Top infra red air to air missile trials, as well as support aircraft for Blue Steel stand off missile trials at Woomera, Sth Australia. It was also a movie star, appearing in the film "Ground Zero" as an irradiated aircraft that survived the blast from a nuclear bomb detonated at Maralinga.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2012)

That is really amazing!

Wayne has a nice house


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 14, 2012)

To cool for words!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2012)

Pretty good find Bill.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool shots! What an interesting collection.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2012)

What makes it even nicer, is the fact that it is out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2012)

Stupendous find Bill!!!  And what a collection! Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## Hotntot (Sep 14, 2012)

Amazing. All tucked away out back amongst some vineyards as well...a Merlin 2 included an' all.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2012)

Great find Bill ! Looks like one of those places where a day passes without being noticed, as you're so busy chatting and looking, and looking and chatting!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...what an awesome collection he has!!

Thanks for sharing...someday, if I ever get down that way, I'll have to make a point of stopping by this gem of a museum!

Oh, and don't let Gary see that mocked up 'Stang, or else he'll try and do that with his cockpit project!!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 15, 2012)

That Canberra WH700 has an interesting history; It was also a movie star, appearing in the film "Ground Zero" as an irradiated aircraft that survived the blast from a nuclear bomb detonated at Maralinga.

He owned at the time the movie was made, had them drop it off at his house when they were done with it. He only advertises locally. So keep it under your hat! Is only open on thurs fri and sat. Does not own a computer. Had a list of farmers and others who bought planes for parts then chased them down. Paid 800 bucks for the Canberra. I went back today and took pictures of all the shelves w/models on them. Plus some things I missed, and that was a lot. I will post some of them when I am on my puter, on my phone for this post.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing like finding a gem in the middle of nowhere.  Neat stuff!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 16, 2012)

Just three of the pictures I took when I went back for extra shots. Lincoln's model building is not to be scoffed. Some pretty neat things in them cabinets. I even spotted a P-51D sliding part of the canopy under a bench!

Cheers.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2012)

what a great place


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2012)

certainly has been a busy boy over the years...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy [email protected]! Holy [email protected]! Holy [email protected]!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! A nice stroke of luck finding this place.


----------



## A4K (Sep 16, 2012)

Great find Bill, thanks for posting pics!

That was my experience of Oz too I must say - surprises everywhere! 
Found an ex-Wehrmacht Pak 75 as a soldier's memorial in the middle of nowhere in the Blue mountains, and converted WW II Chev 15 CWTs and Dodge's sitting rusting in the bush. The local mechanic restored Willys jeeps he found in the bush - had 3 in parts when I last visited - and my brother met a bloke who had found and restored to airworthy condition a P-51D Mustang..!

Australia - what a country!!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 21, 2012)

As a model builder......holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2012)

What an incredible find. I'm sure it made your day!


----------



## chook (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Bill. I'm down that way to visit the out laws for Christmas. Know where I'm going now to get away! Keep your eyes open and thanks for posting mate.


----------

